# We made the big time!



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

For any of you that think being a prepper is an anomaly and outside of our little group here and maybe a few others like us, that preppers are few and far between, check out the article on CNBC today:

What preppers are doing about Ebola

More important, check out the comments below the article. It seems we are not as "far out there" as some in government would have you believe. ::clapping::


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

it took them that long to figure out we are right about some things? Reading the comments below the article were instilling my belief that mankind is naturally foolish and arrogant, and that is a very dangerous combination.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I am and always will be in disbelief that liberals think they are just so much smarter than everyone else, that was like reading that Jimmy Carter was great.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They still do not quite have it correct. We prepare for a variety of problems. Ebola was never specifically high on my list but disease, pestilence, epidemics are high on everyones list. Look at the vote totals nearly half will not prepare or are unsure. While its not time to panic that is the time half of the respondents are waiting for.

In response to Jeeps comment my father in law was telling me how great Clinton was and how Bush was the worst president ever (pre Obama). I told him "I have two words for you: Jimmy Carter." He was stymied and unable to speak for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> ....... my father in law was telling me how great Clinton was and how Bush was the worst president ever (pre Obama). I told him "I have two words for you: Jimmy Carter." He was stymied and unable to speak for at least 15 minutes.


You must have some interesting Sunday dinner conversations ::rambo:: ::saber::


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> For any of you that think being a prepper is an anomaly and outside of our little group here and maybe a few others like us, that preppers are few and far between, check out the article on CNBC today:
> 
> What preppers are doing about Ebola
> 
> More important, check out the comments below the article. It seems we are not as "far out there" as some in government would have you believe. ::clapping::


What's this "CNBC" thing? I thought you said "big time?"


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heck on judge Janine piro the night before last they were encouraging prepping and bug out bags and becoming prepared for ebola.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd prefer to keep it low and crazy


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I'd prefer to keep it low and crazy


Preppers being mainstream means a shorter line outside your front door when the SHTF. In other words, we get to conserve our ammo.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

One of these days one of these diseases will make the jump to being airborne and highly contagious. I don't know if ebola will be it or some other hemorrhagic fever, but eventually there will be a pandemic. I find the disdain espoused by many of the commentators to be short sighted and naive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Preppers being mainstream means a shorter line outside your front door when the SHTF. In other words, we get to conserve our ammo.


My neighbors are still going to be a problem. It isn't possible to break down common sense to its lowest common denominator for those idiots to comprehend.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> My neighbors are still going to be a problem. It isn't possible to break down common sense to its lowest common denominator for those idiots to comprehend.


I never said you would get to conserve ALL of your ammo. Even so, it is still better to have more folks prepping for their own than less.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang, after all these years it takes Ebola to get us on CNBC.... I feel special...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I, for one, am watching this whole situation very carefully. I get nervous when they allow plane-loads of people coming from a *known* plague hotspot to land in the U.S. without checking each and every one of them. Now's the time to start checking my ammo levels. If this catches fire, nobody is getting past the edge of my land without an isolation suit!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nothing to worry about. Seems he only made contact with EVERYONE IN THE AIRPORT.five kids, a few hospital workers, maybe sneezed on a salad bar.?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree that the more people who prep the better. It's just crazy that some people won't even consider having at least some extra food and water to make through even a week without sucking on the govt tit or causing panic runs laden with violence for last minute supplies.

here's what one of the comments said in response to a person who stated it is foolish not to prep:

"It's also the fool who spends a great percentage of their time & resources preparing for a very low probability event (apocalyptic happening that leaves your family alive).

But lets face it, most of these people are praying such an event occurs, for multiple reasons. Not the least of which because they can't wait for the opportunity to kill people on the flimsiest justifications, and without recourse.

Besides, I'd far rather myself and my family be dead, than share an Earth with the type of people who 'prep'."

He would rather be DEAD than be a man. I bet he thinks all preppers are like the ones on doomsday preppers.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We hit up our local Wally last night and it was a little disconcerting - most of the shelves were half empty. Maybe the trucks are just running late, but it was eerie! Apparently *that's* what preppers are doing about ebola around these parts. 

But hey, did you know Whole Foods has a brand of organics at Walmart now that costs about the same as conventional? Happy dance!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

So we have less than a week - I was sure hoping we would get to the 8th or 10th before it started.
We aren't ordering out of Texas, the south or coasts now because you know how some of these companies take first excuse to "close with all last orders" - be watching for that.
Self defense supply right there in the hot zone, for an example...


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

indie said:


> We hit up our local Wally last night and it was a little disconcerting - most of the shelves were half empty. Maybe the trucks are just running late, but it was eerie! Apparently *that's* what preppers are doing about ebola around these parts.
> 
> But hey, did you know Whole Foods has a brand of organics at Walmart now that costs about the same as conventional? Happy dance!


 Yesterday was the 1st of the month,could have had a lot to do with the shelves cleaned out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> One of these days one of these diseases will make the jump to being airborne and highly contagious. I don't know if ebola will be it or some other hemorrhagic fever, but eventually there will be a pandemic. I find the disdain espoused by many of the commentators to be short sighted and naive.


Sorta think the leap has been made. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/12/o...id-to-say-about-ebola.html?smid=tw-share&_r=3


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> Yesterday was the 1st of the month,could have had a lot to do with the shelves cleaned out.


Forgot about that. There's generally a pall of malcontent around Walmart that time of the month, too.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I started some earnest food and water preps. I got wood for the fire cooker and a few hundred dollars worth of non perishable goods.


----------

